# Audi AG Issues iPhone, Android, iPad App Smackdown



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Know how those of us who aren't in Audi's home market of Europe always complain when we can't get the niche vehicles a home market can boast... like maybe that A5 3.0 TDI S-line Sportback you've always wanted... with manual transmission and sunroof delete? Well if that wasn't enough forbidden fruit for you, we may have found enough to tip the applecart. Seems the same rule applies for Apps.

Now to be fair, we've always been impressed with just how many Audi apps are available in the Apple store. Still, a recent visit to Audi.de and their new App section raised the bar. There's the myAudi mobile assistant, Audi Q3 iSpecial, Audi A1 eKurzinfo, Audi Sailing, Audi Annual Report, Audi AR Calendar 2011, Audi A1 Magazin, Audi A1 eKatalog... and that's just the start of it.

Read more about it (in German) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

